# Weird eye growth



## wiseguy (Mar 1, 2004)

So about two weeks ago, my littlest P (he's about 5", the other 4 are 6-8") had his tail almost completely bitten off, a chunk taken out of his ventral fin, and a bite on his left eye. Things are healing well, but he has formed a growth on the outside of his left eye. It looks like a skin flap of some sort. It is not ON his eye, but on the rim of the eye. (I can't take any pictures because the tint on the glass of the tank just reflects the flash.) 
Is this scar tissue? Should I be worried? The rest of the eye is fine...any advice?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest it maybe ammonia burn on the eye, or possibly fungus or something like that - without a pic its impossible to be sure.

however I would suggest that you do some water changes in your tank, I would suggest a normal one today, and some small ones daily untill the fish is better also add some aquarium salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, remembering to top it up for the water you remove in water changes) and raise the temp to about 84F.

if you have any melafix then I would add some of that too, and try to get a picture to show us (and also use for tutorials later on







)


----------

